# Kingpin on Blu-ray October 14th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE FARRELLY BROTHERS’ COMEDY CLASSIC ARRIVES ON BLU-RAY™
FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER WITH BRAND NEW BONUS MATERIAL

KINGPIN



Debuting October 14, 2014, Blu-ray Includes Both Theatrical and Extended Versions Plus an ALL-NEW Featurette Looking Back at the Film’s Rise to Cult Status





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Directors Bobby and Peter Farrelly’s outrageously funny cult classic KINGPIN makes its long-awaited Blu-ray debut on October 14, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Starring Woody Harrelson,
Randy Quaid, Vanessa Angel and Bill Murray, the film follows a star bowler whose career was prematurely cut off as he seeks to groom a new prodigy and return to the big leagues. 

The KINGPIN Blu-ray includes the theatrical version of the film, plus an extended, R-rated cut with commentary by Bobby and Peter Farrelly*, and a brand new piece entitled “Kingpins: Extra Frames With The Farrelly Brothers” featuring new interviews with the directors as they revisit making the film, working with the stars, its theatrical debut and ultimate success on home video.





*Previously released on DVD
KINGPIN Blu-ray

The KINGPIN Blu-ray will be presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 2.0 Dolby Digital and Spanish 2.0 Dolby Digital, as well as English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. The disc includes the following:

· Theatrical Version in high definition

· R-Rated Version in high definition

o Commentary by directors Peter & Bobby Farrelly

· Kingpins: Extra Frames With The Farrelly Brothers

· Theatrical Trailer (HD)



The film will also be available as a single-disc DVD with the theatrical version and theatrical trailer.





KINGPIN

Street Date: October 14, 2014

SRP: $19.99 U.S. (Blu-ray)

$14.99 U.S. (DVD)

Runtime: 113 minutes (theatrical version)

117 minutes (R-Rated version)

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for crude sex-related humor and a drug scene (theatrical version)

R for some crude sex-related humor (R-Rated version)

Canadian Rating: PG for language that may offend (theatrical version)

14A (R-Rated version)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Kingpin on bluray? I remember watching it over and over on vhs. Hilarious and a classic for me.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Kingpin on bluray? I remember watching it over and over on vhs. Hilarious and a classic for me.
> Thanks for sharing.


It's easily the Farrelly brothers best movie


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> It's easily the Farrelly brothers best movie


I agree.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm still shocked that homely Randy quaid is Dennis quaids brother


----------

